# Lexar Usb Not Detected



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

Please help,my Lexar Usb LJDVE4GB-000-1001S is not detected in My Computer when inserted. In Device Manager,USB Mass Storage Device I see an ! sign,right click it and update driver nothing happened. Going to Instance Id; 
USB\VID_19D2&PID_0031&MI_02\7&2D9D5070&0&0002 is shown.

Also,I right click USB Mass Storage Device and uninstall drivers and reinserted ,my USB nothing changed. Under Safely Remove Hardware,
it is indicated as a USB MEMORY BAR USB Device.
Please help how to fix this, kindly share a link where to download a driver or Is there any method to fix this? I cannot reformat it since it is not visible.

Waiting for any response and Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs


----------



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Dai, I followed your instruction but nothing happened.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if it is seen when connected to another computer


----------



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ive tried it to other computers but not detected. In Linux ubuntu it appears as usb memory bar device still it does not open.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is it listed in disk management

what is it formatted to fat32?


----------



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

It is not listed in Disk Management and formatted in fat32.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if killdisk sees it,if it does clear it with killdisk then format it

Freeware Download [email protected] KillDisk


----------



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have installed [email protected], it seems that my USB is in local disk(I) but on the right side it says 'Drive is not ready!'. However, in the above interface only refresh and about is active. T he scan,pause,wipe,kill,properties and view data cannot be accessed(blurred/no color).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

my thoughts are the stick has had it a lot of these sticks come with warranty these days


----------



## CEI (Feb 9, 2012)

Did you try updating your motherboard drivers?


----------



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Solved Lexar Usb Not Detected*

I will just replace it with a new one. Thanks for sharing.


----------

